# The cure for this horrible disorder we all have....



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Courage, courage, courage.

Today i had a breakthrough. I was sitting here in my computer chair avoiding life and playing a game to take my mind off the anxiety and DP.. and i just... snapped, and said "WTF? this is horrible"

I stood up and said.. You know, if this is going to hurt me, i want to see it hurt me

And what do you know.. It didnt hurt me and it never will.

This disorder, this feeling, this symptom will NEVER hurt us, it physically cant.

We are all sane, 100%.. if not more

We are completely aware of where we are, we just get too concentrated on it. We just got to face it and accept it, and it will pass.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I kind of agree, but I kind of don't. Though it isn't gonna "hurt" me, it still does hurt me. Sure, it's not gonna kill me, but it has changed my life and the way I live so much that it might as well kill me. It has made me avoid so many things, has taken away so much happiness, has made me so much more tired, has made me care less and less about alot of things, has caused me to avoid alot of things. Sure it never literally "hurts" me, there is never any physical pain. But it has taken away my concentration, my focus, my passion for life, my ability to think straight, my ability to be carefree, sometimes my hunger and appetite, my desire to do things in life, etc. To me that sounds like it really has hurt me.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

kelson12 said:


> I kind of agree, but I kind of don't. Though it isn't gonna "hurt" me, it still does hurt me. Sure, it's not gonna kill me, but it has changed my life and the way I live so much that it might as well kill me. It has made me avoid so many things, has taken away so much happiness, has made me so much more tired, has made me care less and less about alot of things, has caused me to avoid alot of things. Sure it never literally "hurts" me, there is never any physical pain. But it has taken away my concentration, my focus, my passion for life, my ability to think straight, my ability to be carefree, sometimes my hunger and appetite, my desire to do things in life, etc. To me that sounds like it really has hurt me.


Once you get through this (and you will) you'll feel so much better than you did before the DP, even. I understand about it dramatically changing your life -- it's done the same for me. I can't even begin to explain. You will know when you're ready to feel 100% real again. The body remembers.

Give thanks for help unknown, already on its way.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

People constantly say, " your going to get through this" and " it will pass", Well what about the people who have suffered with DP/DR symptoms for 20 plus years? And trust me there are a handful if not more, of them on this website. And don't give me that " 20 years ago they didn't know what DP/DR was s h i t" because according to many of you, this is something that should have just " passed". I remember 2 and a half years ago when I first came here, people were telling me " oh your so young, your going to get better very soon" well here we are, 2 and a half years later, and I still feel the same. Mind you, I took the advice of many people. I continued on with life. Graduated high school somehow, started college, worked various jobs, continued with music, Tried various medications, Been to two different therapists and 4 different Psychiatrists, continued to work out and try to stay in shape, Stayed fairly social, and yet I still feel like I did 2 and a half years ago, minus the panic attacks. I know Kelson has been dealing with this for 5 years now, and than theres people like Terri and Dreamer who have had it for practically their whole lives. I ask you, when exactly is it going to " pass" ?

This is why Homeskooled theories are starting to make sense to me. This has to be more than psychological. I wouldn't be shocked if there was something phyisologically wrong with my brain, Perhaps seizure activity as Homeskooled has suggested.

Theres no way that this is just a case of ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION. I know people who have just anxiety and depression. One of my best friends has had his bouts with pretty intense depression, and hes never dealt with these DP/DR like symptoms on a regular basis.

So honestly, stop saying " its going to pass", Its not just going to " pass". I highly doubt one day I am going to wake up and feel " normal" again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

SoulBrotha said:


> People constantly say, " your going to get through this" and " it will pass", Well what about the people who have suffered with DP/DR symptoms for 20 plus years? And trust me there are a handful if not more, of them on this website. And don't give me that " 20 years ago they didn't know what DP/DR was s h i t" because according to many of you, this is something that should have just " passed". I remember 2 and a half years ago when I first came here, people were telling me " oh your so young, your going to get better very soon" well here we are, 2 and a half years later, and I still feel the same. Mind you, I took the advice of many people. I continued on with life. Graduated high school somehow, started college, worked various jobs, continued with music, Tried various medications, Been to two different therapists and 4 different Psychiatrists, continued to work out and try to stay in shape, Stayed fairly social, and yet I still feel like I did 2 and a half years ago, minus the panic attacks. I know Kelson has been dealing with this for 5 years now, and than theres people like Terri and Dreamer who have had it for practically their whole lives. I ask you, when exactly is it going to " pass" ?
> 
> This is why Homeskooled theories are starting to make sense to me. This has to be more than psychological. I wouldn't be shocked if there was something phyisologically wrong with my brain, Perhaps seizure activity as Homeskooled has suggested.
> 
> ...


I wanna see how far your gonna get with that pessimistic attitude. Have a nice day.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Theres no way that this is just a case of ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION. I know people who have just anxiety and depression. One of my best friends has had his bouts with pretty intense depression, and hes never dealt with these DP/DR like symptoms on a regular basis.
> 
> So honestly, stop saying " its going to pass", Its not just going to " pass". I highly doubt one day I am going to wake up and feel " normal" again.


Dude your right DP/DR is not the same as anxiety and depression, actually it is not even close to being the same thing. It is a perception that we have of ourselves and of the world. It's like them dumb pictures that doc's make you look at. Some people see one thing and some people see something completly diffrent. I don't think DP/DR will just go away all by itself becuase there has got to be something that shifts your perception. The things that your focusing on are wrong, don't focus on them anymore. Stop thinking about how messed up you feel and stop overanalyzing everything and then like magic your perspective and perception will shift back to a better place. It might not go back to where it was before DP/DR but it might go to a place even better than that. I am starting to feel great, I feel total relaxation now because I just started to accept everything around me and all my thoughts. Stop observing and start liveing it is really that simple.

There may be people that have had DP/DR for 40 yrs but I am pretty sure that the answer for them is just as simple as the answer was for myself, I just don't think they are truely (getting it!)

Just STOP IT! STOP THINKING AND JUST EXIST AND LET YOUR THOUGHTS COME TO YOU NATURALY!

P.S. At first my DP/DR thoughts keep trying to kick back in but just in 3 days I am finding it very easy now to just realize, hmm thats DP/DR again, Oh well, la te da ....AND ON WITH MY LIFE!


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> People constantly say, " your going to get through this" and " it will pass", Well what about the people who have suffered with DP/DR symptoms for 20 plus years? And trust me there are a handful if not more, of them on this website. And don't give me that " 20 years ago they didn't know what DP/DR was s h i t" because according to many of you, this is something that should have just " passed". I remember 2 and a half years ago when I first came here, people were telling me " oh your so young, your going to get better very soon" well here we are, 2 and a half years later, and I still feel the same. Mind you, I took the advice of many people. I continued on with life. Graduated high school somehow, started college, worked various jobs, continued with music, Tried various medications, Been to two different therapists and 4 different Psychiatrists, continued to work out and try to stay in shape, Stayed fairly social, and yet I still feel like I did 2 and a half years ago, minus the panic attacks. I know Kelson has been dealing with this for 5 years now, and than theres people like Terri and Dreamer who have had it for practically their whole lives. I ask you, when exactly is it going to " pass" ?
> 
> This is why Homeskooled theories are starting to make sense to me. This has to be more than psychological. I wouldn't be shocked if there was something phyisologically wrong with my brain, Perhaps seizure activity as Homeskooled has suggested.
> 
> ...


Soul B, Honestly, I felt the same way you do now. And up until late last year. I does get better. I think attitude has a lot to do with it. And I really am not just saying that either (that would be too easy).

I had this thing full throttle for 11 years. I read every book imaginable about DP and anxiety and panic. I'm not sure why the whole acceptance, let it pass thing took so long, but it did.

Please don't be so discouraged. I never would have guessed that, after more than a decade, I'd be feeling better. In my mind, I was given a life sentence back in 1994, when all of this started. It persisted right up until late 2005, and there's no way I'll know whether it will come back.

And back in 1994 there weren't nearly as many resources on DP as there are today. I was pretty much lost up until 1999. And applying things I learned in 1999 took until 2005 before they took hold.

I thing the age of suffering from this for 10, 15, 20 years or more is long over, especially if one has the books which really help. New information and knowledge is allowing transformation to take place.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

-edit-

I'm in a place much more severe than 90% of this website (I suffer from various severe mental disorders as well..including manic depression, intense agoraphobia, Panic disorder, hypocondriah etc etc), I've had.. i'd say, 65 severe panic attacks since the new year (which has only been a month, so that equals 2 - 3 a day) with anxiety thats so severe, i can't even leave my room to shower.

But today, i stood up and faced it. And i left my room and i talked to my parents an i felt good.

So, please, dont come at me with pessimistic emotional bullshit. I've slit my wrists multiple times with a rusty boxcutter this month, i've slashed my legs up just to feel alive, i've carved "HATE" deep into my ankle

Im not a "DP" socialite, I'm a DP victim, i could spew some shit at you that would make your fucking head spin

And I could also very easily play the "DP is a disorder! it will never leave.. people have suffered with it for years!" card, but that's fucking pathetic and played. Because their is many more people who've had it and let it pass freely. One of my best friends had it severely for a while after a ambien overdose, he's fine now. He's doing shows all over the area, its a thing of the past.

I know negativity, I AM negativity.

So I believe im in the position to give insight if i think ive found a cure to this curse. Dont you? :wink:


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

What if for some, it was simply an imbalance brought on by stress related to trauma and for some just simply marijuana or drug use and for some a combination of both (as in my case) and for some it is a matter of rest and just going about life again and they will automatically get better with time. Then maybe there are those who have actually damaged their brain and it will be a matter of more treatment with regard to that and not just being able to have it just go away? I believe that Homeskool's theory fits my situation. I think I might have been predisposed to have this or because of a car accident with head injury I have some kind of damage that has affected the temporal lobe. And, from all that Ihave been reading, I think that the temporal lobe is the suspect area. The other big concern I have is that if drugs can indeed cause this then there will always be concern about putting more into my system. I have read enough about negative reactions to all SSRIs by some as well of course with the benzos to be very concerned regarding the effects that can come on instantly in some cases and after extended years of use. The brain is so complex and each person is different so that it may be a completely different solution for each of us. That is why I think it is a mistake to look at any treatment or solution as being better or worse than the other. I think that rest, exercise, sunlight (Vit.D), nutrients, yoga (breathing oxygen, relaxation) and exercising the brain. and counseling are all great options for anyone and can only enhance our health and well-being regardless. After that, I am still not sure which avenue to pursue. I am going for tests by a neurologist next. That is all I know to do. freesong


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Im not a "DP" socialite, I'm a DP victim, i could spew some silly* at you that would make your flower* head spin


Hibernation I think we share something in common :wink: .

I know things that if I talked about I think I could get other people to kill themselves just by listening to what I would say. 
I have come to some very, very disturbing thoughts about our universe but I will keep them to myself because I know that other people in humanity would not be able to deal with these thoughts. 
I have been to the depths and hights of reality, I have been to depths and hights that most people will never even consider. I have found answers to questions most people would not even ask and then I have found answers to questions about those answers.

Today I am hear to tell all of you that I am now on earth and I am cured.

SoulBrotha
Your thought patters are only going to make you more and more sick until you deside to wake up. Yep thats right, it's a choice!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

freesong
You also have a choise.

I now believe that even under the affects of ACID I would be able to control my DP/DR. Because now I know that it is all about acceptance!

freesong maybe your brain is damaged but that is not what is causeing your DP. What is causeing your DP is the fact that your freeking yourself out. Even if things feel off, it don't matter just let things be the way they are. YOUR the one that is causeing DP/DR because of the way you are thinking.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

So basically I'm supposed to just say "Hey, I feel detached from my self and don't even feel like a person most times, but ya know what, squash that, I'm gonna live!"? It's just not that easy for me. It really isn't. I guess it's nice for those who were/are able to do that, but I just can't find myself being like, "Come on symptoms, bring it on" And then experiencing them, getting up and saying, "Welp I feel better now." Shiit ain't that simple. I've never had a panic attack, thankfully. I don't even know what they are really, but I do know that 24-7 I feel detached from my self, can't get my thoughts to be happy and positive, and live internally all the time. But just cause I don't have panic attacks all the time, doesn't mean I don't hurt as much as most anyone on this board. It hurt soooo much that it's not even funny. I honestly go to bed each night wondering how I made it through that day. Each day is like that. EVERY DAY. When I'm feelin like I am now, I NEVER have positive thoughts. All I do is have panicky, scared, anxious thoughts.

Kelson


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Welp I feel better now


And there is your glitch!

Who said you were going to feel better????

Don't expect to feel better or you never will.

That is what you don't realize, LIFE IS PAINFULL.
Your brain is trying to block out that pain that is what the problem is.

Stop trying to feel better and start feeling what you are feeling. Good or Bad!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

LOSTONE said:


> > Welp I feel better now
> 
> 
> And there is your glitch!
> ...


But I shouldn't have to feel bad. It's just not right. There is more to this. You can't just accept feeling horrible and that be the solution. So if I sit here at my desk at work and just feel horrible, that will work? Is that what you are saying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> But I shouldn't have to feel bad. It's just not right. There is more to this. You can't just accept feeling horrible and that be the solution. So if I sit here at my desk at work and just feel horrible, that will work? Is that what you are saying.


You GOT TO accept it.

We ALL want it to be something more intricate then a simple "bad feeling", but honestly, right now it's not. It's just an emotion that we have to deal with.

Homie, i've been through it all, sometimes i lay down at night and wonder why me? I never stepped foot in high school, i was selling drugs at 13 years old, this is me, this is real talk. I was in and out of multiple schools, i lost a best friend to a gun shot. I dont want to have to deal with that.. but thats my cards son, god gave me this for a reason

Should i say fuck it? give it all up? Or man up, say you know what, i GOT to move on, this disorder WILL Pass, it goes away when im not focused on it, so what i got to do is, NOT focus on it

You feel me? We're one in the same i feel man

This aint a cultural disorder.. all people have this, weather its in the hood, the burbs, the boon docks, england etc etc.

We all have something in common, ...and its this

We GOT TO STOP THE NEGATIVITY... thats what keeps this festering curse strong. WE LET IT WIN man, you know?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> LOSTONE said:
> 
> 
> > > Welp I feel better now
> ...


Think of it this way, you will never find a solution to your problems by feeling negative. You might not realize this but your unconscious influences your conscious thoughts, everything you look at will give off a certain feeling to it and a thought that goes along with it. By conditioning your unconscious mind to feel more positive about simple things and stopping the negative thinking and turning them into positive thoughts even though it may not seem justified will help you in the long run and lead you towards the right path.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> But I shouldn't have to feel bad. It's just not right. There is more to this. You can't just accept feeling horrible and that be the solution. So if I sit here at my desk at work and just feel horrible, that will work? Is that what you are saying.


Yes that is exactly what I am saying.

But your not going to just sit there and feel horrible because you still don't understand.

You are going to sit there and say to yourself (man this sucks)(I can't live like this and blah blah blahdidyblah...)

Your problem is that you don't realize that your not truely accepting anything. You are trying to fight off what is real and that is what is makeing you sick!

As soon as you truely let yourself experience the horrible feelings that your feeling then yes you will be DP/DR free. But you might not actually want to be DP/DR free. Let me ask you this, what are you more afraid of, DP/DR or your true feeling and the truth about reality? If you fear your true feelings then you will never feel them.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hibernation said:


> kelson12 said:
> 
> 
> > But I shouldn't have to feel bad. It's just not right. There is more to this. You can't just accept feeling horrible and that be the solution. So if I sit here at my desk at work and just feel horrible, that will work? Is that what you are saying.
> ...


I feel ya...I mean, I do. I guess I just wish there was an easier way out. I really do. I mean, everyday is a struggle for me and us. EVERY day. Lately I've just been thinking alot about, man what if I have to live with this for the rest of my life. I don't know if I could take it. For real. I don't know if I'd want to even try to.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> I feel ya...I mean, I do. I guess I just wish there was an easier way out. I really do. I mean, everyday is a struggle for me and us. EVERY day. Lately I've just been thinking alot about, man what if I have to live with this for the rest of my life. I don't know if I could take it. For real. I don't know if I'd want to even try to.
> 
> Kelson


Yeah yo, you cannot think like that. That will only make it worse. If you read posts of people who've had this for 20 years plus, they always are saying shit like "I am in a constant dream, i will not wake up, ive accepted it" or some deep poetic emotional shit like that.

And thats EXACTLY why they have it, and will have it for years.

The best cure is realization, ironically. Think to yourself "Yeah man, this is what i have, i dont want to live like this forever though, and i wont. I just got to come to grips and face this head on"

I did that this morning, and im'a tell you.. man to man, i had tears in my eyes because of how strong the emotion was between myself and my mind. And you will see

You are in complete control. This is your world, you're living your life. Be free, be easy, be the you that you want to be, feel the way you want to feel... dont let this simple emotion ruin you.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

kelson12

Your getting it I think.

I just seen a very mean and racial thread a few days ago and I did not speak then but I will now.

We are all ONE in this and it surprises me that anyone with DP/DR would let themselves become racest or even be offendid by people that are racest.

How can we let ourselves get upset about stupid stuff like race and ignorance!

I consider most of my family to be ignorant, so you know what, I am moveing away and I will probably never give them another thought!

We have too much in our heads and we need to let go!

Don't let yourselves get upset about anything anymore.

Just live your lives and learn your lessons for yourselves.

Don't try to put people in there place and don't teach people that don't want to learn!

Just live your life and don't let the the world bring you down.

This world is going down the drain but there is no reason we have to follow it.

STOP TRYING TO CONTROL WHAT YOU CANT CONTROL.

And don't even give it 1second of your time ever again.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

kelson12 said:


> But I shouldn't have to feel bad. It's just not right. There is more to this. You can't just accept feeling horrible and that be the solution. So if I sit here at my desk at work and just feel horrible, that will work? Is that what you are saying.


Kelson, You nailed it. I used to say "I shouldn't have to feel this bad" constantly, for like a decade. And I never did feel better during that time. Honest, you have to not care how you feel, because remember, these are only feelings and sensations, no matter how horrible they feel. They can't harm you. Once you stop trying to bat them away, you'll begin to feel better.

This is a strange, bizarre approach to feeling better. I admit it. But yeah, you do have to be okay with feeling horrible, in order to feel great and real once again.

I've got 11 years experience with this, and for me the way out was allowing myself to feel anything my brain wanted to give me, without revolting against it. These symptoms might have included (but not limited to) cotton-candy static electricity head, tremors in my hands and legs, pounding heart, shortness of breath, spaced out, dizziness, chest pains, etc.

The more I revolted against these symptoms, the deeper into DP I would go.

*Look at this animation below. You are the hammer who (seemingly) can't not stop hitting the nail. Once you can just let the nail be, without reacting negatively to it, then this repetitive cycle of feeling terrible will pass.*


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

LOSTONE said:


> :lol:


 Lost One, Isn't it true about the hammer and nail thing (on the previous page)?

When DP'd, we are the hammer which keeps hitting the nail, instead of just letting the nail be there, without recoiling violently from it?

Do you think? I thought that was a pretty good animation to use.

Jeff


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes it is perfict.

Maybe people will understand that better then our words.

I notice now from reading all of the threads that everyone on hear is looking at DP/DR totaly wrong.

Everyone is looking for ways to hit that nail harder and harder and yet harder still.

THAT WILL NEVER STOP THE NAIL FROM POPPING BACK UP!

Stop hitting it, because it is spring loaded and if you don't hit it then it can just slowly settle down to where you want it to be!

P.S. That hammer thing is hilarious to me now, by the way! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

[email protected] lostone & A1

We are on the road to recovery... (Assuming that they arent already recovered)

WHO'S COMING WITH [email protected][email protected]

We got to change the mentality on this forum, positivity is a must... dont let the DP be the hammer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh and the funniest thing about threads like these are...

People enter expecting to see a answer like...

"www.AnotherScientificWebsiteThatWillSellYouPlacebosWithFancyNames.com

This works! all you do is take a pill and youre healed for life!!!!!"

But no, it doesnt work like that.. and NEVER will..

That is all a crutch.

Only you can change your ways. I PROMISE all of you... just please, try positivity an realization, an i swear you will feel atleast 10% better.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Hibernation said:


> [email protected] lostone & A1
> 
> We are on the road to recovery... (Assuming that they arent already recovered)


I feel like I'm getting closer and closer to full recovery. For me, recovery appears to happen in a series. The degrees of reality increase, then decrease, then increase some more... Like trying to reset the proper balance after 11 years of being DP'd. It's no wonder it takes some time to feel better. It's amazing that the brain can recover and reset itself after so long....but it does.

You have to find some greater purpose in life, once you get better. I don't think I can ever go back to working behind a desk all day. I have no clue what I'll be doing. I know what I want to do. I wish this hadn't happened while I was in college, as the DP and panic got so bad that I ended up finishing with just an Assoc. Degree, instead of something more advanced.

However, had I recovered from DP and panic in a short time, I wouldn't be able to relate to people who struggle and suffer like this (and therefore, wouldn't be armed with the knowledge to treat it). So I really can't complain.

I think working with people would be incredibly rewarding, especially after years and years of fear and isolation. It might be easier to talk to people about DP in person, too. Personally, I was so bad off that I would have struggled to talk with someone in person, about anything. I had agoraphobia and extreme panic, along with constant DP. I wasn't in good shape for a long, long time.

That's why when you feel better you're not sure what to think or do or how to reintegrate yourself into society. It's almost like you're stunned initially -- and by initially I mean weeks, not hours or days.

To think that I was HERE the whole time is kind of bizarre. I now know why I was ill for so long. I had no idea the way to recovery was so uncomplicated (at least in concept; application is a bit tricky at first).

Jeff


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Complaining about what is wrong with us is exactly what we should avoid!
We need to face what is wrong with us, not complain about it anymore.
Only then will it go away.

There is a lot of complaining around dpselfhelp and everyone hear is afraid to face the music, thats just a fact. If everyone on dpselfhelp would just face the music then there would be no need for dpselfhelp.

We are just all afraid to face the music. Subconsciously many of us probably don't really want to face the music because we are scared of it.

In two weeks I am moveing away and I won't have time for dpselfhelp anymore and that makes me happy.

I am going to put DP/DR behind me and not even think about DP/DR at all anymore.

I am a free mind now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I have accepted it, Im not in denial by any means. Hell there have even been times where I think positive and not even dwell on DP/DR. However, the visual disturbances are still there, the perceptual weirdness is still there. Now this isn't a definite, but there is a CHANCE that this could very well be phisological. Why are people so scared to admit that? I believe Homeskooled has broken it down many times and what hes been saying makes alot of sense. Hell the first psychiatrist I ever saw, told me it COULD be seizure related. Sure some of you have gotten EEG's and MRI that have came back normal, but how about PET scans which show the brains activities in much greater detail and would pick up abnormalities and seizure activity a MRI or EEG wouldn't.

Im not displaying a negative attitude, im presenting a realistic point of view.

Its also a possibility for us that have abused drugs or alcohol that we f u c k e d up our brain chemistry.

And Hibernation in reference to losing a friend to a gun shot and selling drugs. I lost a friend due to gun violence, and I used to sell drugs as well. I still have many boys who sell drugs and who are involved with gangs and all types of other s h i t , So I know where your comin from with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

it could be seizure related but until we find out for sure its best to stay positive about the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I know this may sound kind of stupid, but are u just supposed to accept feeling bad by not letting it get to you, and just move on push on with your life? How do you do that exactly?

my therapist told me to stop going to this site for awhile, because it was feeding my anxiety.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Eros said:


> I know this may sound kind of stupid, but are u just supposed to accept feeling bad by not letting it get to you, and just move on push on with your life? How do you do that exactly?
> 
> my therapist told me to stop going to this site for awhile, because it was feeding my anxiety.


Eros and others,

Having gotten to the other side of DP, I can see why it's so freaking hard to overcome this disorder and to overcome the weird sensations, the fear that keeps us isolated, depressed, etc. Hell, I thought for years that there was no way out, too.

Fighting these weird sensations and thoughts is like slamming on the accelerator and brake pedal at the same time. Fighting just doesn't work. The opposite of fighting would be something along the lines of giving in or surrendering to the symptoms. Surrendering decreases the symptoms, over time.

This is why DP is often 24/7 (or very close). It's because the rational part of the brain is saying one thing, while the instinctual part is saying another. Those two duke it out, over and over, many times for years and years. Only until the rational part of the brain says "OK, I trust that you, the instinctual part of my brain, will take care of me" can things even start to get back to normal.

We have evolved over thousands of years and there's just no beating the instinctual, survivial part of the brain. It's my belief that DP persisting is the refusal of the thinking, rational part of the brain to hand things over completely to the instinctual part.

The rational part of the brain is really just trying to help. I mean, the symptoms can be hell most of the time -- they certainly were for me. So when feeling like hell it makes sense for the rational part to try to override the instinctual. It thinks it knows better -- and it might -- the problem is that regardless of whether or not it's right, the primitive, survival part ALWAYS wins. ALWAYS.

Not once in 11 years, while DP'd, did the rational part of my brain do any good for anxiety, panic, DP. All it did was question everything constantly, get ticked off when being upset with the symptoms did nothing, etc.

I have gotten better while using this site, actually. I posted a bit back in Fall 2004 and then not much until over the past month. It's up to you and your therapist, what you feel is best.

For me, I threw myself onto my bed (face down), probably about 4 weeks ago now, and thought to myself "OK, this is it. I can handle whatever symptoms you want to throw my way. Give me more symptoms. C'mon, you can do better than that. Harder. More. More symptoms." I then would initially become more DP'd and anxious and I got kinda freaked out. But then I tried again and again and again and eventually I lost my fear of the symptoms and the haze and DP slowly started to lift.

It's hard to tell someone who's DP'd to "keep at it" since overcoming this is more about accepting however you feel, at any given time. Therefore, it's more about what you're NOT doing than what you're doing.

Jeff


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Count me in on the Hibernation, 1A and Lostone road to recovery. This thread has been utterly brilliant. 1/2 of my rational mind is throwing a lot of creative reasons at me to stay DP right now, but the other 1/2 is vibing with the posts.

M


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Methusala said:


> Count me in on the Hibernation, 1A and Lostone road to recovery. This thread has been utterly brilliant. 1/2 of my rational mind is throwing a lot of creative reasons at me to stay DP right now, but the other 1/2 is vibing with the posts.
> 
> M


So glad to hear. Stick with it. I like that you're in good spirits. These are really good posts.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

This makes 4 of us  !

What about everyone else?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> but the other 1/2 is vibing with the posts.


Yes it has a lot to do with vibes. My bad vibes is what caused my origanal "Bad Trip".

And now I am finaly starting to feel the good and normal vibes that I should be feeling.

This happened just by changing my viewpoints and blocking out my DP/DR thoughts.


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

1A said:


> This is why DP is often 24/7 (or very close). It's because the rational part of the brain is saying one thing, while the instinctual part is saying another. Those two duke it out, over and over, many times for years and years. Only until the rational part of the brain says "OK, I trust that you, the instinctual part of my brain, will take care of me" can things even start to get back to normal.


I think this is a very good explanation of dp. Your emotional/instinctual part of your brain is in distress. Maybe it hurts so much that the rational part of your brain decides to take the reins. The rational part of the brain has no feelings though. The rational brain cannot really feel the meaning of anything. The rational brain cannot connect to people. The rational brain actually sucks at being a normal human being with passion, desire and feeling. It seems all we have is this part of the brain when we're dp'ed. You have a great point that you must let the emotional part of the brain unleash and do its thing. When you stop trying to rationalize everthing with the logical brain and use the emotional brain to just let things be as they are, things will begin to flow again.

This is probably an oversimplification, but it makes sense.

Its the dwelling on symptoms and letting them control you that makes dp so bad. Surrender yourself to dp, but don't let it phase you in the least. Try to laugh at it. Imagining it as something insignificant or even some some little creature may help. If you just convince yourself that dp doesn't matter, it can do its worst and that won't stop you from living your life then you can beat it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

LOSTONE said:


> freesong
> You also have a choise.
> 
> Hey there
> ...


This could be true but i dont think its safe or right, for anyone here to diagnose anyones case. There could very well be a pathological reason for this persons DP. More research has to be done. Much more. Coping strategies and support is the foundation and purpose of this forum but i think its dodgy to make suggestions like this, like ive told my friend the most brilliant Homeskooled, whos theories are very good but i hope no one takes them as a replacement for a proper diagnosis by a psychiatrist.


----------



## someday (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, help me out here... what does accepting actually mean, specifically. I don't feel the dp/dr effects all the time... but i get these 'attacks' of them. At times I feel like if i shouted real loud the whole world would shatter, or that what's happening isn't really happening that someone will just jump out in front of me...and say 'hah! i got you, smile your on the candid camera'... or "you've got punk'd!"

So when those things happen... how do I _accept_, what attitude do I take towards them. Do I say, 'ah I am just being silly, this is really happening, I will not wake up, this is no dream it's life, no matter how it feels, I have to study/work/care.'... is that accepting or fighting the syndrome.
or is _accepting_ humoring the sydnrome... and saying 'yeah this life is a dream, I can do anything I want, this is not me, and anything I do will not really hurt me... but only this body'

I am can see that there's something in the accepting the dp thing... but i am not quite sure how to do it... how do I accept dp... what actions hide behind that word.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I think it's something like this:

(DP episode comes on)->then->I am feeling X and I accept that.

If your not sure how to do that, say those actual words out loud or write them down. The 'X' is whatever your feeling, like for example 'I am feeling very detached from myself right now, and I accept that.'

M


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

If you accept your feelings instead of dwelling on them, internally complaining, or letting them run your life then you will feel much better. I think there is a different method of acceptance for everyone. I had to do it out on paper and relive and accept everything i was in denial about or had deep regrets about. I'm not fully there, but it was a start.


----------



## someday (Feb 1, 2006)

urbn said:


> I had to do it out on paper and relive and accept everything i was in denial about or had deep regrets about. I'm not fully there, but it was a start.


hmmm that sounds very familiar.... I started doing that at begining of this year... I decided to figure out what's bothering me... without drama or poetic words... just plain sentences.... that's how in part I got here.

it's just that accepting sounds very close to ... giving in/giving up... 
so it's not acceptance in sense 'I suffer from dp, it prevents me from normal social interaction, and there's nothing I can do about it. I am doomed to life of discomfort and without close friends.'... more of coming to terms with the effects of dp ... 'I suffer from dp, any _normal_ social interaction causes me discomfort, but I have to bear with the discomfort and not give in to it by avoiding social interaction.'


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

someday said:


> it's just that accepting sounds very close to ... giving in/giving up...
> so it's not acceptance in sense 'I suffer from dp, it prevents me from normal social interaction, and there's nothing I can do about it.'... more of coming to terms with the effects of dp ... 'I suffer from dp, any _normal_ social interaction causes me discomfort, but I have to bear with the discomfort and not give in to it by avoiding social interaction.'


Bingo. Come to terms with the feelings. You are dp'ed. It makes you feel "____." Come to terms with that. Try to feel all the things that are making you feel sh*tty. Feel them at their fullest and tell yourself you don't care. You will not let it run your life. Tell dp to do its worst, you don't give a sh*t. This should help. I would give a better explanation, but my ride is here. cya.


----------

